# Pyo



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Please keep my Willow in your thoughts. We have caught the beginnings of pyometra and are hard at work treating her. Vet wanted to spay immediately - not happening. She is being treated at home and doing better but this will be a long weekend with even longer nights as I watch over my girl. Your remembrance is appreciated.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Sending positive thoughts and healing energy so she can make a full and quick recovery!!! Please keep us posted on her progress!


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

She is actually discharging the nasty stuff, has no more fever is eating small amounts and drinking lots of fluid. She is still quiet but not quite so scary. We have her on bentonite, pedialtye, and Colloidal silver. Will start bovine colostrum tonight to start rebuilding her system. I do love being able to work with a good immune system thanks to her being on raw and seeing a difference so quickly without the common place surgery and anti biotics. Thank for your thoughts - will post when she is all better.


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Poor kid! Sending healing thoughts and mental snuggles.  Keep us posted!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

SO very glad that she's doing fairly well all things considered. Sounds like she's got the best mama looking after her!


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Keeping her in my thoughts, I know she's in the best hands possible... I didn't know you could treat pyometra naturally, I thought the only thing to do was to spay them. Did you not want to spay her because of your breeding program and since it's only the beginnings of a pyometra? Either way, glad to hear she's already doing a little better and I hope she continues to heal! My old childhood cat that never got spayed (our male was neutered) ended up with a pyometra and boy was it scary!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

All the best thoughts and health for a quick and complete recovery!

By the way, is she the image in your avatar?


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Poor girl. I hope she recovers quickly and smoothly!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Sending our good thoughts and Bully Mojo for her. Glad to hear that shes doing better tonight.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Thank you to everyone for your kind words and thoughts. It makes the day watching her go by faster. There are several reasons I do not want her spayed. Yes she is a quality girl who produces better than herself consistently, whelps easily and is an excellent mother. I do not like to spay or neuter and we are set up to prevent accidents - we start nagging kids in the cradle on proper precautions (LOL) and I don't think putting her under anesthesia is a good idea when her immune system is already taxed with fighting an infection and then being further compromised by the antibiotics that will no doubt follow. She is 7 years old and even though a pain is my darling. Risking her to surgery when I can walk her through this is too big a risk in our case. Plus collies tend to be very sensitive to anesthesia especially at her age. She is doing well and hope to be out of the woods by tomorrow as her fever is gone and even the discharge is lightening. Thanks again everyone, your support is invaluable.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Sounds like you are making the right decision for your girl, as only you can... I hope she wakes up tomorrow as a new dog! Give her a kiss from me & my pack!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Good luck, I sure hope everything goes well and she recovers fully and quickly.
I'm going to google Pyo to see what its all about, but it doesn't sound too good.
Best of luck from me, Mol & Windy, we have all fingers, toes and paws crossed for Willow.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

oh my dear friend.....willow is in our thoughts and prayers.....please let us know....


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Oh Liz, I just saw this!!! You and your girl are in my thoughts and prayers!!!:hug:
I hope you are able to get some sleep tonight!!!


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Thank you for your thoughts and care. I think we are on the upswing - she had very little discharge last night, no more bloated belly, more appetite and drinking fluids well. She will still be on her "meds" every three hours throughout the day but there is hope and it is treatable at home - at least if your dog is on good condition to begin with and you catch it early. We have an appointment tomorrow for a vaginal swab to be sure she is clearing up and some blood work to check white/red blood cell count - but temp is good and everything looks good so I would be surprised if she is not on the mend. Will keep you all posted. Again, thank you all for your support.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

that is, indeed, good news.....she and you are still in my thoughts....


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm glad your girl is doing better. I also use colloidal silver, and most people think I'm nuts. I use it on myself and my dogs.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Just saw this.....how scary! I am so thankful that she is doing better. It is such a horrible feeling when one of our dogs is sick and not feeling well. I will keep you both in my thoughts.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Liz said:


> She is actually discharging the nasty stuff, has no more fever is eating small amounts and drinking lots of fluid. She is still quiet but not quite so scary. We have her on bentonite, pedialtye, and Colloidal silver. Will start bovine colostrum tonight to start rebuilding her system. I do love being able to work with a good immune system thanks to her being on raw and seeing a difference so quickly without the common place surgery and anti biotics. Thank for your thoughts - will post when she is all better.


when she is better, may i ask where you get these things, like bovine colustrum?


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Glad Willow is on the mend. She has a great mama!


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

magicre said:


> when she is better, may i ask where you get these things, like bovine colustrum?


Not sure where Liz gets it, but there are a couple of brands that sell colostrum (specifically for dogs, not sure if there is any difference in the other products). I have used The Wholistic Pet and Flying Basset colostrum before.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Liz said:


> Thank you for your thoughts and care. I think we are on the upswing - she had very little discharge last night, no more bloated belly, more appetite and drinking fluids well. She will still be on her "meds" every three hours throughout the day but there is hope and it is treatable at home - at least if your dog is on good condition to begin with and you catch it early. We have an appointment tomorrow for a vaginal swab to be sure she is clearing up and some blood work to check white/red blood cell count - but temp is good and everything looks good so I would be surprised if she is not on the mend. Will keep you all posted. Again, thank you all for your support.


I'm so glad she is doing better! Thank you for posting about these alternative treatments so that the rest of us can learn new ways to take care of our own babies. After working with vets for years, I'd always been taught that the only way to handle a pyo was to spay right away. I'm really hoping that this board and posts like yours will help me take better care of Rocky and Shade.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

You and Willow are in my thoughts and prayers.
I am sending healing vibes your way.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi Re, 
Super Supplements and I are the best of friends. I get the colostrum, bentonite clay (they have powder or liquid - i like liquid) oregano oil, liquid vitamin c, etc from them. I have a colloidal silver generator at home as we use if on many different issues, pedialyte I get at Walgreen's. Vita cost also has bovine colostrum. I like it best because it does not have to be refrigerated and is not quite as delicate as other probiotics. I will make you some colloidal silver for Christmas. I buy liquid forms of most items as it is easier to add to their food or water. In a pinch I can feed a little ground and add their "meds" oh, the other favorite is Grapefruit Seed Extract - I always keep it on hand.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

thank you, my friend... i am humbled and for your christmas present, i have lamb lung and lamb liver for you


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Well, we got our blood test back and swab(culture) everything looks good. Blood work looked good and very minor infection left. I will take her back Friday for another swab to be sure we get everything but she is a different dog. She is back to staring down the pups into submission, stealing food and much more energetic. I think she has figured out looking pathetic gets her back int he house quicker when it is cold - but that's ok, I can live with that. Thank you so much for all your support. We are on the mend and getting back to normal. :smile:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i've had several friends lose their dogs this past week....when it rains it pours.

this is such good news.....i'm so glad....


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Holy moly! I've missed this thread until now. I'm so glad that things seem to be looking up for Willow. I've never actually heard of pyo, but from the other posts, I gather that treating it in a non-surgical way is definitely not the norm. I'm amazed that you have figured out a way to do so, and it seems to be successful. You absolutely rock, liz! 

Ania and I are thinking good thoughts and praying for a complete recovery for Willow.


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

so glad all is well,and let me say how very interesting reading this thread ,not many would atempt what you have done ,excellent job,karen


----------

